# Warum Druckfilter?



## Schubi (24. Juni 2006)

Kann mir jemand erklären worin die Vorteile bei einem solchen Filter liegen? 
Hab gesehen das die meistend ein UVC Gerät eingebaut haben. 

mfg Armin


----------



## Schubi (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Hab noch ein wenig bei 321meins! gestöbert und auf ein Set-Angebot gestoßen  DRUCKFILTER TOP CLEAR 15000 + UVC +l Pumpe Whale 5000 . 

Taugt das was? Finde den Preis sehr günstig. Möchte aber nich lauter Schrott kaufen- hab mir von Heissner ein Angebot machen lassen und das würde alles in allem 650 €kosten. Daher meine Verwunderung über den Preis. 

mfg Armin


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Hallo
Druckfilter haben zu richtigen Filtern den Vorteil ,
dass sie meist kleiner und billiger sind .  

der Austrag von Mulm und Filterschlamm kann bei dem Modell nur stattfinden indem man es wieder ausgräbt und ausschüttet  oder wie beschrieben (mit viel Aufwand und verschwendetem Reinigungswasser) alles rückspült .
Ob eine bessere biologische Filterung stattfindet , wenn das Teichwasser unter Hoch druck durch die winzige Filterfläche gedrückt wird
wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Dafür ist die Bauart kompakt , das Design ist ansprechend , 
sieht irgendwie hochtechnisch kompliziert aus und hat bestimmt einen guten Cw - Wert   
Durch den geringen Materialverbruch ist es in der Masse bestimmt
preisgünstig herzustellen. Auch passt so ein Teil bequem in den Einkaufswagen und man hat erstmal dank der Beschreibung das gute Gefühl
etwas GUTES für seinen möglicherweise veralgten Teich getan zu haben.

Eine gewisse mechanische Reinigung findet bestimmt statt.
Es bleibt das Problem , dass die herausgefilterten Soffe nicht separiert werden und eine einfache Kontrolle nicht möglich ist .
In einem  gut bepflanztem Teich mit funktionierendem
Substrat"filter" könnte so ein Teil reichen.
Für einen "Problemteich" taugt so was nicht.

zu UVC´s kann ich nichts sagen.......
ICH bin einer von den UVC - Gegner !   

schönes Rest WE


----------



## Froschkönig (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Der Hauptvorteil des Druckfilters gegenüber einem normalen Mehrkammer ist schlicht und ergreifend der Druck. Man bekommt das Wasser nach dem Filter noch in die Höhe und kann somit noch einen Bachlauf betreiben, ohne eine separate Pumpe für Bachlauf und Filter haben zu müssen. 

Die Filterleistung eines Filtoclear 11000 von ist für einen kleinen Teich schon ganz ordentlich und auch die Reinigung geht wesentlich einfacher, als mein Vorredner das vermutet.


----------



## m.jester (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Habe auch einen 11000 von oase. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Das reinigen über Rückspülung geht sehr einfach und das "Spülwasser" ist bestes Gießwasser!!

Der Vorteil ist, wie schon erwähnt wurde, das du das gefilterte  Wasser in einen höher gelegenen Bachlauf und über diesen zurück in den Teich führen kannst. Spart die zweite Pumpe!!
Nachteil, die Filteroberfläche ist geringer als bei Kammerfiltern,daher, ruhig mal öfters rückspülen.Ich mach das so einmal die Woche,dauert 10 min.

den UVC Klärer hab ich meist nicht eingeschaltet (Stecker raus), da bei mir das Wasser sehr sauber und ohne Schwebealgen ist.

Netter Gruß
Mike


----------



## stu_fishing (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

habe zwei der großen und einen kleinen oase filtoclear..und ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden bin..zudem sie für meine teichgröße einfach zu klein sind..die rückspülung ist relativ sinnlos, es muss alle 2 wochen der kärcher ran..und von der biologischen filterung möchte ich gar nicht reden..

..mein wasser ist allerdings glasklar, nur der mulm sammelt sich überall ab..


..ich werde mir jedenfalls einen neuen filter bauen und diesen nebenher zu den andern mal laufen lassen..

lg thomas


----------



## sevenkoi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Hallo,
ich schließe mich den Ausführungen vom "Froschkönig" an und möchte den Druckfilter nicht unbedingt so verteufeln, wie es "karsten" locker flockig macht.
Ich habe einen Oase Filtoclear 11000 seit vier Jahren, den ich bewußt nur mit einer Aquamax 5000 betreibe (Durchflussgeschwindigkeit). Durchgewaschen wird der Filter nur einmal zum Ende der Saison, zwischendurch  ab und zu über die Hand-Pumpfunktion gereinigt. Sobald das Wasser  einen Grünstich bekommt, reicht meist eine 24stündige Zuschaltung des UVC-Cleaners.
Natürlich hat "karsten" recht, für einen Problemteich taugt ein Druckfilter nicht, aber für einen Gartenteich mit einem Volumen von 4500 Litern dürfte er völlig ausreichen.

Die zweite Frage von Schubi kann ich nur warnend beantworten - Qualität hat seinen Preis. Die ebay-Billigangebote sind leider meistens nicht mal das vermeintlich wenige Geld wert. Ich würde schon zu Heissner oder Oase raten und im Internet nach dem günstigsten Angebot suchen.

Den Hauptvorteil beschreibt "Froschkönig" richtig - siehe ff.

Ulf


----------



## Froschkönig (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*



			
				stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> habe zwei der großen und einen kleinen oase filtoclear..und ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden bin..zudem sie für meine teichgröße einfach zu klein sind..die rückspülung ist relativ sinnlos, *es muss alle 2 wochen der kärcher ran..und von der biologischen filterung möchte ich gar nicht reden..*
> 
> ..mein wasser ist allerdings glasklar, nur der mulm sammelt sich überall ab..



Wie soll sich denn eine biologische Filterung einstellen, wenn Du dort alle 2 Wochen die Schwämme auskärcherst?


----------



## stu_fishing (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

..in meinen augen ist das grobporige schwamm material kein geeignetes substrat für die ansiedelung von bakterien..in aquarien außenfiltern nimmt man schwämme auch nur für die mechanische reinigung , und für die ansiedelung von bakkis ton oder glasmeterial..

....und glaube mir..die filter sind nach 2 wochen dermaßen dicht, man kann sie nur auskärchern....aber es war von vorneherin klar, dass sie für meinen teich zu klein sind....


..für einen kleinen teich mögen sie zwar ausreichen, aber sobald vermehrter fischbesatz, bzw kois ein thema werden halte ich sie nicht für ausreichend!

ist in meine letzten posting vermutlich nicht rübergekommen!

lg thomas


----------



## Schubi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Danke für die Antworten. Da ich auch geplant habe einen Bachlauf zu machen werd ich mir einen Druckfilter zulegen. 
Das mit Ebay dachte ich mir schon. Oase oder Heissner meint ihr, gut, werd mich da mal umsehen. Muss allerdings sagen das ich nicht mehr als 500 €für so ein Pumpe/Filter/Uvc System ausgeben möchte/kann. Kann mir da jemand zu etwas raten? Dadurch das wir ein paar Schubis und Wasserschnecken einsetzen wollen muss der Filter doch größer sein als für die Wassermenge die im Teich ist oder?
Werd wohl die Fische auf 5 reduzieren, das sollte dann schon klappen hoffe ich. 
Pflanzen hab ich so um die 70drinnnen. Bunt gemischt, sollte ein gutes Versteck für die Fische sein und auch gut Filtern. 

Ach, wenn nicht alles so kompliziert wäre!  

Lg armin


----------



## stu_fishing (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

eine frage..wenn dein teich 10 000l hat..und du 5 shubunkins einsetzen willst...ist meine persönlich meinung, dass du momentan nicht unbedingt einen filter brauchst...vor allem wenn du genug pflanzen hast..

lg stu


----------



## Schubi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Ja, schon. aber ich möchte halt nach und nach Fische nachsetzen. Daher die Frage. Außerdem ist 10000L mal eine grobe Schätzung von mir. Denke das das Volumen doch ein wenig kleiner ist. wird auf 7000L hinkommen, da die Tiefste stelle von 140cm eher klein ausgefallen ist. 

Bin halt ein wenig überfordert mir der Auswahl des ganzen Zubehörs. Nachfolgend steht das was mit heissner empfielt: 

Pumpe:		Aqua Craft P8800-00
UV-Filter:		Aqua Clear UV 18 Watt F418-00
Filter:		Aqua Clear Teichfilter 2 x F335-00 (=4 Filterkäseten)

Das System ist ausreichend bis MAX. 12.000 Liter inkl. Fische.


----------



## Schubi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Ist die Anzahl der Pflanzen eigentlich genug? Wird fast die Hälfte des Teiches mit Pflanzen voll sein.


EDIT: 

Hab mich grad wegen einem System umgeschaut: 

Das Heissner Klarwasser-Set FPU 12000 , ist so etwas ausreichend wenn ich mal 15 oder mehr Fische hab? 

So, genug für heute! 

mfg Armin


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Hallo Armin,

was die Filterfrage angeht halte ich mich besser raus.
Nur eine Frage dazu: Könntest Du nicht nachträglich auf Schwerkraft umrüsten?
Dann hättest Du den finanziellen Vorteil eines Selbstbaufilters kombiniert mit der Möglichkeit hintendran den Bachlauf zu betreiben.
Denk mal drüber nach 

Zu dem Fischbesatz kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass bei mir innerhalb von 3 Jahren aus *5* Goldfischen *hunderte* geworden sind. (Ich habe letztes Jahr ca. 80Stück abgegeben+dieses Frühjahr nochmals über 50-und ich könnte noch 30 rausfangen ohne dass es zu wenig Fische sind)
Schubunkis sind auch nur eine Variante (Rasse) der Goldfische, wenn auch temperaturmäßig etwas empfindlicher. Wenn Dein Teich so gut bepflanzt ist wie Du sagst, werden viele Jungfische durchkommen. Es sei denn Du überlegst Dir einen Gegenspieler in Form eines kleineren Raubfisches (z.B. Sonnenbarsch) einzusetzen. Der sollte aber rechtzeitig in den Teich. Meiner kam etwas zu spät und schafft es kaum noch, die Winzlinge zu verputzen...


----------



## m.jester (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Versuch es trotzdem mal bei eBay. Ich habe meinen Filter da ersteigert, gebraucht, 1 Jahr alt, alles top fit für grade mal den halben Neupreis.
Man muß halt nur mal Glück haben ;-)

Mike


----------



## Schubi (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Das mit dem Nachwuchs ist so ein Sache. Hab ja in meinem kleinen Teich auch schon 2 Jahre lang Fische drinnen und die haben immer noch keinen Nachwuchs. 
Hab vielleicht lauter M und keine W. 

@Mike

Was hast du denn da für einen Filter? 

Hab heute das Fies und die Folie verlegt und ein wenig Wasser eingelassen. Warte mit der endgültigen Füllung noch bis die Pflanzen da sind. 

mfg Armin


----------



## m.jester (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

einen oase Filtoclear 11000 Druckfilter


----------



## Schubi (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

So, hab mein Glück noch mal bei 321Meins versucht und siehe da ein Heissner Pumpe in entsprechender Stärke ersteigert. 

Jetzt fehlt nur mehr der Druckfilter. Hab da ein Auge auf den hier geworfen: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/DRUCKFILTER-TOP-...8QQihZ010QQcategoryZ84140QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Falls jemand diesen sein Eigen nennt dann schreib mal drüber. Ansonsten werde ich nach erfolgreichem Einbau und Betrieb darüber berichten. 

mfg Armin


----------



## Friedhelm (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Hallo,

hier mal eine Adresse für einen - wie ich meine - guten Druckfilter, der als Pressure 12000 auch ein ordentliches Volumen, incl Biokammer hat.
Die Filtoclear haben mir zu wenig Volumen.

www.rosenau24.de 

Habe ihn selbst - allerdings für mein Großaq.

Immer den größten nehmen - auch wenn das Teichvolumen nur 5-8000 L ist. Nichts geht über Volumen.


----------



## Schubi (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Danke! Ja der Filter würde auch meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. 229 € ,fairer Preis. 
Jetzt hab ich nur mehr die Qual der Wahl. Entweder den Easy Clean 12000 (heissner) oder den Pressure 12000. Beide für meine Teichgröße und Pumpenleistung ausgelegt. Beide gleich teuer. Bloß der Pressure hat einen 24W Uvc Brenner, der heissner nur 11W. 

Mehr Unterschied kann ich nicht erkennen. 
Wie ist der Pressure mit der Reinigung? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit? 

DAnke! 

Armin


----------



## Friedhelm (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

hallo,

hab ihn gekauft aber noch nicht angeschlossen. Vom Prinzip her scheint er einfach zu reinigen zu sein.
Auch scheint mir eine höhere UV Leistung - wenn man sie denn mal braucht - von Vorteil zu sein.
Mir gings bei diesem Filter hauptsächlich ums Volumen - er hat immerhin 45 L Inhalt. Weis nicht, was der Heissner hat ?


----------



## astro (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

Hallo!

Wir haben zusammen mit dem Hauskauf einen Teich übernommen. Die Technik bestand aus einer Oase Nautilus 4000, Hozelock UVC + einem alten Oase Tonnenfilter (nur Filtermatte und Geflecht). Im letzten Jahr habe ich ständig die Pumpe reinigen müssen, da die Schlitze + Pumpenrad ständig zu waren. Der Teich war auch des öfteren zugealgt. 

Anfang des Jahres habe ich dann auf Laguna Pressure Flo Filter + Max Flo Pumpe umgestellt. Seitdem haben sich die Reinigungsintervalle des Pumpenkorbes erheblich verlängert und das Pumpenrad musste noch nie gereinigt werden. Bin sehr zufrieden! Im Set Filter + Pumpe (Clearflo) gibt es das wesentlich günstiger (gekauft bei einem Online-Händler in Potsdam). 

Reinigung des Filters habe ich noch nicht vorgenommen, werde ich auch erst am Ende der Saison machen. 

Teich ist klar und UVC ist nicht mehr im Betrieb. 

Leider habe ich zur Zeit ´mal wieder ein wenig Probleme mit dem Sauerstoff (obwohl massig Pflanzen im Teich sind). Werde heute Abend wohl den Bachlauf und den Bypass (sonst ist im Bachlauf zuviel Wasser) abklemmen und das Wasser über eine Spritzdüse (Gardena) in den Teich rieseln lassen. 
Die Sprudelsteine schaffen bei den momentan herrschenden Temperaturen (ca. 35 C) vermutlich nicht genug Sauerstoff in den Teich. 

Evtl. stelle ich ´mal wieder ein aktuelles Teichfoto hier ´rein. 

Andreas


----------



## Schubi (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Warum Druckfilter?*

So, jetzt mal ein Update was den Teich angeht: 

Hab jetzt alles fertig ausgegraben, glatt gestrichen, von Steinen usw. befreit und das Flies und dach die Folie verlegt. Anschließend die Pflanzen, sind so um die 60Pflanzen in die Pflanzzonen verteilt und den Teich mal volllaufen lassen( übrigens mit Bachwasser) 
Soweit so gut, bloß nach einem Unwetter hats mir in den Teich allerhand Schmutz gespült. 
:__ nase:  
Ich muss noch erwähnen das unser Garten abschüssig verläuft und wir einen Damm bauen mussten um das ganze einigermaßen tief zu bekommen. Den Anfängerfehler den ich dabei begangen habe ist das ich das obere Ende des Teiches eben Ebenertig gelassen habe. 
Lacht nur, ich hab auch gelacht. Nunja
Jetzt, nachdem ich schlauer geworden bin hab ich auch um das obere Ende des Teiches eine Rinne gezogen durch die das Regenwasser um den Teich herum anlaufen kann ohne mir den ganzen Schmutz ins Wasser reinzuspülen. 
Nach dem heutigen Regenguss hat sich das System als sicher erwiesen. 

So, zu der Technik im Teich. 
Hab bei 321 eine Heissner Pumpe ersteiert, günstig weil gebraucht und mit 8500L leistung vielleicht sogar ein bisschen zu stark für meinen Teich. Filter hab ich jetzt den 12000er Druckfilter(ebefalls heissner), mal sehen wie diese Kombi arbeitet. Sobald ich die beiden Teile bekommen hab werd ich sie reinbauen und danach die Fische holen.  

Die Pflanzen wachsen gut, das Wasser ist auch schon wieder klar und so habe ich jetzt schon auch ohne Fische sehr viel freude mit meinem Teich! 

mfg Armin 


Wenn der Bachlauf fertig ist und die Fischis drinnen sind werd ich ein Foto hier reinstellen damit ihr über mein Erstlingswerk urteilen könnt!


----------

